# Not a permanent layout



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

I know this breaks most of the rules, but our circumstances dictate I have to be able to take this down if needed. So it's a non permanent layout. I'm still in the creative process, there'll be roads, more structures, more trees etc. More realism as the situation permits. All but a few of the cars pictured are vintage with rapido couplers. There's a couple of 'hybred' cars with one rapido and one knucle coupler so I can start bringing in newer stock..
The ridges are styrofoam, hand carved, painted and partially covered with greenery. The trees are 30 year old brush bristle affairs that used to be flocked. I glued greenery to them to bring them back to life. The 'rocky hill' tunnels will Also be getting a partial greenery treatment.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

ACTUALLY.....there are NO rules except the ones you make.
I think you are doing a great job on your layout and it sure looks like you are having fun!
Well having fun should be rule #1!!!!! So keep it going...like the trees, you did a good job on them.
I too refrocked some old stock I had...whatever you can do to reuse and make lifelike is a good way to go.
Thanks for sharing your layout!😎 _Neato!_


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Good job! It looks nice and neat with the temporary open area scene.
LeRoy


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Great layout. Well done. Congrats.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

There's no such thing as a "permanent" layout. At some point in time either you or someone after you is going to be taking it down. The easier you make it to move in the initial design the better. I'm a big advocate for designing your bench work into easily moved modules. I had a "permanent" layout in my "permanent" home. Then life stepped up and slapped me around. My home was no more and by the time I moved the layout it looked like it was moved by a tornado and shoved in the new garage by a hurricane, it was a total lose instead of just needing minor repairs.

Your layout is looking good. I'm looking forward to watching you develop it.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Homeless by Choice said:


> Good job! It looks nice and neat with the temporary open area scene.
> LeRoy


Thanks! The open area will eventually have a bit of rail yard with a couple more sidings.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

My creative process has been processing for 17-18 years now....
Looks good.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Actually, broke rule 6, part 2, sub-section 4, paragraph 2…….🤪

Keep on, and enjoy the hobby…cheers☕🍩


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Andreash said:


> Actually, broke rule 6, part 2, sub-section 4, paragraph 2...


 Could you post all these rules ?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

There are only 3 rules (but these have nothing to do with any hobby.. just 3 simple rules to live by:

1) Keep your money in your front pocket.
2) Never trust the Man.
3) Never, ever.... under any circumstances... no matter how much you may want to at the moment... Never, ever do crazy.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Too late for #3...🤪


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah... we all have our Rule 3 violations...  Alcohol is usually involved... Alcohol is also known as a crazy cloaking device.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> Yeah... we all have our Rule 3 violations...  Alcohol is usually involved... Alcohol is also known as a crazy cloaking device.


And if you have to say, "Here, hold my beer" first, there's a very good chance that it's both crazy AND stupid!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

rules are made so that one could break them ,,,,,,here hold my beer


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Could you post more pics of your layout ? Thanks.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Sure thing, it's a modest 3x5


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Oomowmow said:


> View attachment 581593
> 
> Sure thing, it's a modest 3x5


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Oomowmow said:


> View attachment 581594
> 
> 
> Here's a couple more, no freight yard yet...


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

That's how mine started out basic oval, then a siding, then double tracked 3/4's of the layout.
Last was going nuts with turnouts into sidings.
Seemed like a great idea at the time, now its just clutter, sometimes simple it better.
Then you see some of the layouts owner post on here and you feel really inadequate.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

GTW son said:


> That's how mine started out basic oval, then a siding, then double tracked 3/4's of the layout.
> Last was going nuts with turnouts into sidings.
> Seemed like a great idea at the time, now its just clutter, sometimes simple it better.
> Then you see some of the layouts owner post on here and you feel really inadequate.


There ARE some amazing layouts on here and elsewhere (YouTube comes to mind), but it's all relative. First, everybody has to start somewhere, so small beginnings are OK. And comparison can be good if it inspires you to up your game, but I try not to let it make me feel inferior. After all, your layout is YOUR layout, it's about what you want to see!


----------



## Ken4Sports (Feb 24, 2019)

Old Bandit said:


> Could you post all these rules ?


Rule 86..Ignore all other rules.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually, everyone has to write their own rules: Your Layout, Your Rules.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> Actually, everyone has to write their own rules: Your Layout, Your Rules.


Not exactly...My layout BUT SWMBO's rules !


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old Bandit said:


> Not exactly...My layout BUT SWMBO's rules !


Not so, my good Sir! YOU control the layout and everything on it.... SWMBO controls the rest of the house (and therefore how much space said layout can occupy).


----------

